# Regular Season Game 58: Houston Rockets vs. Memphis Grizzlies



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(37-20)/(14-43)*

When/Where:
*Friday, February 29, 8:30 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Conley / Navarro / Gay / Warrick / Milicic*


*Preview

Barely an hour after receiving the news that Yao Ming was lost for the season, Tracy McGrady wasn't surprised to hear that most observers around the NBA expect the Rockets to fade from the playoff race.

He just didn't think those thoughts were very accurate.

"If we continue to play defense and believe, then we really control it ourselves," McGrady said. "Everybody is really counting us out, which is cool. But we just have to keep believing."

The Rockets have the misfortune of finishing the remainder of the season without the NBA's best big man, but even without Yao, they don't expect to be out of luck for a second straight playoff appearance.

Despite losing one of game's best pivots to a season-ending foot injury on Tuesday, the Rockets are confident that their supporting cast around McGrady and a defense that ranks among the league's best will be enough to keep them playing into at least late April.

The Rockets (37-20) are seventh in the Western Conference heading into Friday's date against the Memphis Grizzlies, sitting three games ahead of Denver for one of the final two playoff spots.

With a little less than two months remaining in the season, the Rockets are one of 10 teams with a realistic chance of grabbing one of the West's eight playoff spots.

"Losing Yao was a shock, but we've still been talking about how we can win," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said. "We just gotta go out and everyone has to put in the effort like we did (against Washington) and continue to win. I think that's the most important thing. We are not stepping away because we lost (Yao). If anything we have to come together as a group and go out there and show people we can win and compete."

How can the Rockets keep winning?

Adelman and Co. point to their lock-down defense and an offense that has vastly improved over an NBA-best 13-game winning streak.

The Rockets are limiting opponents to 92.1 points on 43.4 percent shooting, a clip that is the second lowest rate in the NBA behind only Boston.

The offense, meanwhile, has been on a roll of late. During the current winning streak, Houston is averaging 99.5 points. The Rockets have twice had seven players reach double figures in scoring and are averaging a whopping 25.6 assists.

With that ball movement and balanced scoring, the Rockets believe they have enough options to continue putting up points even without Yao commanding attention in the paint.

Beyond that, the Rockets have had success without Yao in the past. Houston went 20-12 last season when the All-Star center was out with a broken leg.

"Unfortunately, we have played without Yao before this year," Rockets forward Shane Battier said. "We have a pretty resilient team and although it's very tough early on, we're going to miss his good basketball. The most important thing is for this team to play together and to continue our playoff push."

The trick is finding the right rotation without Yao.

Before Tuesday's win over Washington, Adelman noted that he would need Dikembe Mutombo in the starting five against teams with larger front lines. The 7-foot-2 inch veteran center logged 23 minutes against the Wizards despite playing little over the first four-plus months of the season. He won't replace Yao's scoring, but he can defend some of the league's top big men.

But on nights when the Rockets aren't facing a team with a seven-footer in the starting lineup, Adelman mentioned that he could go small, starting two of his three power forwards. Luis Scola and Carl Landry offer some interior scoring in Yao's absence, while Chuck Hayes is one of the Rockets' best low-post defenders.

Adelman said he would evaluate the rotation over the next few games.

"We're going to find out," Adelman said. "It depends on who we play. If we play a team like Golden State, it will be hard to play (Mutombo), but I'm not worried about that type of team. We can play small."

The Rockets will be challenged as soon as the February portion of their schedule comes to a close.

They host the Nuggets on Sunday -- one of the teams chasing them for a playoff spot in the West -- and have road games against Dallas, New Orleans, Golden State and Phoenix waiting in March. The schedule won't ease up since the Rockets play 10 of their final 15 games on the road.

But as daunting as the remaining schedule is without Yao, the Rockets aren't worried about their playoff hopes.

Even if others are counting them out without Yao, Houston fully expects to be in the postseason.

"We have to keep playing the game hard like we have been," Hayes said. "We have to keep our heads up. It's a loss, but we haven't lost the whole season."


Grizzlies Update: The Grizzlies are once again heading to the NBA Draft Lottery. They have dropped 11 of their past 12 games since sending Pau Gasol to the Lakers and have one of the worst records in the NBA. Only Minnesota and Miami have won fewer games than Memphis.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I predict the losing streak continues.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

thaKEAF said:


> I predict the losing streak continues.


Yup, your losing streak continues, and our winning streak keeps rolling. 

We will be the team with the longest winning streak this season. How exciting is that?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The last six times the Grizzlies have had a six-game losing streak, they've won the seventh game.

Something tells me that "luck" might have run up.

Worst February in team history -- 1-11, here we come!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

This would've been one of the games where Yao would have a field day...  

Lets close out this perfect February boys


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

We can only hope for the best for Yao right now. It's the only thing we can do.

Apart from cheering our team even more from now...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lets not get complacent here...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

can't wait for the monthly sweep!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Heres hoping for the sweep.

Go Rockets. 
Heres also hoping TMAC makes a few drives to the rim.

PS I wont watch this game till the 4th Q gonna watch Deron Paul


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

10-0 run to start...Alston 8pts/Scola 2


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

20-2 who's next? this is laughable


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

37pts in the 1st - Rock up BIG


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

What? No cupcake today? 

The Rockets look good right now. GO ROCKETS!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

**** my team.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

60-41 @ the Half - 2 more quarters


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rudy Gay: 0 points.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I think Tmac is looking for a Triple Double tonight, I haven't looked @ the stats


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Scola in the lane for 2, Rockets Rolling!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL Novak & Brooks only get garbage time even without Yao we are so deep.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah the Rockets won! 14 games in a row! The League record for the year!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Perfect February!! :yay:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rockets organization gave me a Black History Month to remember, it will be one of those sports memories to go with the other:

Hank Aaron became the first baseball player to sign a $200,000 a year contract. 

Cassius Clay (Muhammad Ali) became world heavyweight boxing champion for the first time by knocking out Sonny Liston in Miami Beach.

Houston Rockets Perfect for the Month of Feb.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Landry also perfect:biggrin:



> Houston
> Starters Min FG 3Pt FT +/- Off Reb Ast TO Stl BS BA PF Pts
> R. Alston G 37:37 4-13 3-8 0-0 +21 1 5 8 3 2 1 0 4 11
> T. McGrady G 29:25 10-18 2-5 3-4 +24 1 6 6 2 1 2 0 2 25
> ...


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*WOW 14 in a row.

I hope 15 is coming, and we are gonna beat Denver!:worthy:

Go Rockets.:yay:*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Landry also perfect:biggrin:


Brian Cardinal looks like he is in his mid-50s


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh man I missed the game. 14 straight now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, great to see we are still riding so high on confidence. 14-0, perfect February, let's not let it stop!

Landry is godsend. What a move it was to trade for him on draft day. Morey = genius.

And I can't say enough about Deke. He is my hero.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(93, 118, 168) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3005">Rudy Gay</a>, SF</td><td>36</td><td>5-16</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2794">Hakim Warrick</a>, PF</td><td>29</td><td>3-15</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=130">Brian Cardinal</a>, PF</td><td>20</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1778">Juan Carlos Navarro</a>, SG</td><td>25</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3195">Mike Conley</a>, PG</td><td>17</td><td>3-9</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3012">Kyle Lowry</a>, PG</td><td>32</td><td>6-11</td><td>1-1</td><td>5-9</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>18</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2171">Darko Milicic</a>, C</td><td>21</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3197">Javaris Crittenton</a>, PG</td><td>34</td><td>9-19</td><td>1-3</td><td>3-5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>22</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=987">Jason Collins</a>, C</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=981">Kwame Brown</a>, C</td><td>9</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1715">Casey Jacobsen</a>, SF</td><td>7</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2510">Andre Brown</a>, PF</td><td>4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>35-91</strong></td><td><strong>8-18</strong></td><td><strong>17-26</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>27</strong></td><td><strong>40</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>12</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>21</strong></td><td><strong>95</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>38.5%</strong></td><td><strong>44.4%</strong></td><td><strong>65.4%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 13 (12)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>36</td><td>5-8</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-3</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>28</td><td>6-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td>18</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>12</td><td>13</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>29</td><td>10-18</td><td>2-5</td><td>3-4</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>25</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>38</td><td>4-13</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>8</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>17</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>26</td><td>3-11</td><td>2-7</td><td>7-8</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=376">Bobby Jackson</a>, SG</td><td>18</td><td>2-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>16</td><td>5-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>4</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3011">Bobby Jones</a>, SG</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>41-81</strong></td><td><strong>10-27</strong></td><td><strong>24-28</strong></td><td><strong>9</strong></td><td><strong>44</strong></td><td><strong>53</strong></td><td><strong>24</strong></td><td><strong>12</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>17</strong></td><td><strong>23</strong></td><td><strong>116</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>50.6%</strong></td><td><strong>37.0%</strong></td><td><strong>85.7%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 17 (20)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> PLAYERS: 3 HOUSTON ( S Battier 1, D Mutombo 1 ) MEMPHIS ( D Milicic 1 ) - TEAMS (def3sec): None - COACHES: None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> David Jones , Eli Roe , Joe Derosa <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 18,105<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:11<br><p></p></div>


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*LAL will lose from Portland and will not win there eleven.:rules:*


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The group of undersized power forwards who will throw it down viciously just keeps getting bigger. If you take Maxiell, Bass, Landry and a fourth person you have an alternative dunk contest


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*"we're not satisfied"* - Shane Battier

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6vYmTHuPO38"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6vYmTHuPO38" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

The video is nice, and Battier is definitely not satisfied.


----------

